# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Nâng ngực có để lại sẹo không? nâng ngực không để lại sẹo

## nganhangduan

*Nâng ngực có để lại sẹo không?*

Nâng ngực có để lại sẹo không? hay sau khi nâng ngực có để lại sẹo không? Câu giải đáp của chúng tôi là* CÓ.* Tuy nhiên, tùy vào vị trí đặt túi ngực mà sẹo sẽ ngắn hay dài; nhìn thấy rõ hay không.

*Dịch vụ nâng ngực* được thực hành qua 3 đường mổ chính: Đường nách, đường nếp dưới vú và đường quầng vú. Mỗi vị trí đường mổ đều có những ưu/khuyết điểm khác nhau. Tùy thuộc vào cơ địa của khách hàng mà các bác sĩ sẽ chỉ định phương pháp hiệp nhất nhằm mang lại hiệu quả tối ưu.
*Đường dưới nếp vú:* Dễ thực hành nhưng thường để lại sẹo, ảnh hưởng nhiều đến thẩm mỹ. Chỉ phù hợp với những chị em có ngực sa trễ sau khi sinh nở. Do đó, những bạn gái chưa có gia đình nên cân nhắc trước khi thực hiện dịch vụ này.

*Đường nách:* Ưu điểm nổi bật của phương pháp này là dễ giấu sẹo, không tổn thương đến đầu vú tuy nhiên mổ ở vịt trí này sẽ rất khó đặt túi ngực.
 *Đường quầng vú:* Đơn giản, dễ thực hiện. Có thể phối hợp phẫu thuật nâng ngực cùng lúc với các dịch vụ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ khác.


Đặc biệt, với kỹ thuật khâu thẩm mỹ giờ; không còn là vấn đề nan giải. Bởi, sau khi nâng ngực các bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành khâu vết thương bằng chỉ khâu thẩm mỹ; vết khâu rất mảnh nên rất khó phát hiện.

Bên cạnh đó, việc sau khi nâng ngực có để lại sẹo hay không còn phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào chế độ ăn uống cũng như kiêng cử của từng khách hàng. Muốn có bầu ngực đẹp và không có sẹo; buộc bạn phải kiêng ăn các loại thực phẩm dễ gây sẹo lồi. Cụ thể như: thịt gà, thịt bò, hải sản, rau muống, nếp…



Chị em phải uống thuốc đúng theo chỉ định của thầy thuốc; dùng kem trị sẹo để hạn chế tối đa việc hình thành sẹo xấu.

Tóm lại, nâng ngực có để lại sẹo hay không phụ thuộc vào rất nhiều nguyên tố. Như: phương pháp thực hiện; tay nghề thầy thuốc, cơ địa của khách hàng, chế độ ăn uống, chăm chút sau phẫu thuật…





> *Nâng ngực xong có đau không*
> *nâng ngực có để lại sẹo không* 
> 
> Trên đây là một số thông tin giải đáp thắc mắc *nâng ngực có để lại sẹo hay không?*. Chị em nào đang ấp ủ ý định “trùng tu” vòng 1; hãy nhanh chóng liên hệ ngay Viện thẩm mỹ Tuấn Linh qua Hotline *0966 669 303* để được giải đáp cụ thể nhé!



*Chủ đề quan tâm*

nâng ngực sẹo
sẹo nâng ngực
nâng ngực có để lại sẹo không
nâng ngực không để lại sẹo

----------

